# Help!!! Toast Titanium is toasting me instead of Audio CDs!



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Computer: PowerPC G4 1.2GHz 768MB RAM running on OS X 10.2.6

Problem: Whenever I try to compile an Audio CD in Toast Titanium 5.2.1, regardless if I select to drag and drop or add the files, the program hangs and closes.

Toast Titanium behavior: It normally compiles and burns all other CD/DVD types.

Audio CD burning: No problems when compiled and created through iTunes.

Toast Titanium errors logged: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000000
(Complete log at your disposal if needed - just ask!)

Help: Urgently needed to protect my mental balance and well-being.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

seems like its having problems with converting the music files to audio cd format. what are the music files format? also, have you tried deleting the preferences, or reinstalling the app yet?

also, what haven't you upgraded to 10.2.8?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello, sinc, and Merry Christmas!

The files are in MP3 format. How do I delete the Preferences? Do I re-install Toast Titanium with the OS-X disc? How? (Sorry for the ultra-noob level of my questions, but I'm an anti-osx partizan... :grin: ...which also means I ignore many basic things.)

Now, the answer to your "why still 10.2.6" question: There is a very important thing in our Macs; from the moment they're set up in a fully functional state, nobody touches/patches them for whatever reason. There is not a single case that this was done by anyone in the past and the Mac retained its functionality; every single time we ended up paying big bucks for nothing. This is an unfortunate albeit direct result of the sickening sensitivity of OSX-running machines having Quark XPress in an officially unsupported language environment (Greek). And please don't make me open my mouth about Apple, Adobe, and their local representatives in Greece; they're turning more and more folks away from Macs (me included) every day.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, its not apple's fault if quark is too lazy to translate their software. but any who. toast is a separate app, that does not come with the os. so no on using the os install disk to reinstall the app. it might be on a extras disk, or on its own install disk. truth be told, i have toast, but never use it due to being able to do all my burning with either the finder, or from within other apps, like itunes. but on to deleting the prefs, log in as the user having trouble, and goto the folder "user_home>library>preferences" then find one named something like "roxio toast prefs" and move it to the trash. now launch the app, and try burning the disk again. something else you can try is creating a new user account, and seeing if it has the same problem. if it does, then there's a app/system wide problem. if its ok, then there is a user account problem.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Oohh, this account thing sounds so XPish... that it makes me feel like Home...:grin:

Anyhow, no kidding, I'm gonna try your suggestions and also locate the Roxio CD.


----------

